

Akamai's Download Manager looks like a private torrent system - dsr_
http://www.akamai.com/html/solutions/downloadmanager_faq.html

======
dsr_
After noticing the Akamai Download Manager appearing in Microsoft's SQL server
download process (discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7898287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7898287)
) I went looking for what it actually is.

As far as I can tell, it's a torrent-like client that merely uses Akamai's
10,000+ servers rather than whoever joins the swarm.

